# Racking question



## springpatch (May 22, 2013)

So my SP is fermenting away. Added the rest of the yeast nutes and energizer +lemon juice. 

Should I wait til it gets down to around 1.00 before racking to my better bottle, and then allow it to finish fermenting? Also after that I would just have to rack one more time and add the k-meta, sorbate and sparkalloid?


----------



## CBell (May 22, 2013)

Sounds about right. With my last batch of skeeter pee I transferred to secondary too early and it really slowed down my ferment. Harder to stir in secondary as well. With other wines I'd advise to secondary at 1.020 or somewhere in that range, but my current batch of Skeeter Pee I'm keeping in the primary bucket until it has been dry for three days then rack to better bottle. Oxygen doesn't affect this wine quite like it does other 'real' wines, so you should be alright. 

Case in point, I left my 5 gallon batch in a 6 gallon better bottle for over a month without topping up during clearing. The forum had me scared about oxidation, but no ill effects, tastes great.


----------



## CBell (May 22, 2013)

Maybe throw a lid on your bucket when it gets down closer to 1.000. i'm leaving mine completely open to air on my dresser until it is extra dry. More opportunity to whip up my must every hour or two while I'm home.


----------



## springpatch (May 22, 2013)

oh I just put the top on with a air lock and it is bubbling away. Going to take a SG reading tomorrow and see where I am at.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 22, 2013)

When your must reaches 1.000, stir it very well then immediately snap on a lid with an airlock or snap on a lid then unsnap one clasp. Leave it alone a few days. 

Check with a hydrometer. If at .990…

Rack to a carboy, clear and sulfite.


----------



## cimbaliw (May 22, 2013)

Stole this from Dave's DB recipe... _"Some wine makers suggest three consecutive days with SG below 1.000 to insure the wine is finished fermenting. I encourage this if you are not in a hurry to finish your batch. In addition, leaving the wine undisturbed (don't stir) for this time, will allow the sediment to settle out and facilitate more rapid clearing."_

I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to rack. Let the must stop fizzing.


----------

